# Do you like Animal Planet?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you like to watch Animal Planet? I do sometimes. But for the most part, I think it sucks. There are way to many reality shows and stuff that has nothing to do with animals really... like all the shows they have about outbreaks and diseases. I don't even watch those because I have anxiety and it freaks me out. lol And then shows about people getting lost in the wilderness.. I think they should have more shows about pet's and education on pet care. The shows I do like are Dogs 101, It's Me or the Dog, sometimes I'll watch Animal Hoarders...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to love Animal Planet, however right now we don't have cable because we are trying to start saving up as much as we can since we plan on moving to Savannah in the fall next year. I don't really miss Cable, every time we go to her parents or mine we get excited about it but then realize theres nothing on except crap so we turn it off or watch movies. lol

I don't know what its like now, but i can only assume its getting worse with reality crap. I remember when reality used to at least be some what entertaining like old school Real World and Road Rules.. Now though, they try to make reality tv like reality.. Im sorry, i have life i dont need to watch peoples drama unfold. If i wanted that, i would go to a bar.. At least that would be more of a show. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I used to love Animal Planet, however right now we don't have cable because we are trying to start saving up as much as we can since we plan on moving to Savannah in the fall next year. I don't really miss Cable, every time we go to her parents or mine we get excited about it but then realize theres nothing on except crap so we turn it off or watch movies. lol
> 
> I don't know what its like now, but i can only assume its getting worse with reality crap. I remember when reality used to at least be some what entertaining like old school Real World and Road Rules.. Now though, they try to make reality tv like reality.. Im sorry, i have life i dont need to watch peoples drama unfold. If i wanted that, i would go to a bar.. At least that would be more of a show. lol


My favorite channel is History. And they are getting more and more reality shows that have nothing to do with actual history. When I turn on that channel, I want to learn something... not watch guys cut down tree's. lol That is a show called Ax Men. Another is swamp people where they hunt crocs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh...I will watch it if nothing else is on. But I mainly prefer Science channel, BBC or NCIS - Ducky rules! 


Dogs 101 is decent. My hubby loves the monsters inside me show lol & we both like River Monsters


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Meh...I will watch it if nothing else is on. But I mainly prefer Science channel, BBC or NCIS - Ducky rules!
> 
> Dogs 101 is decent. My hubby loves the monsters inside me show lol & we both like River Monsters


I watch river monsters sometimes. I wish I got the Science channel, I always see good things on there. But I'm not payin this robbing cable company anymore money. lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I only get to see it when I travel to dog shows and stay in a hotel, so I can still enjoy it. When I went to the last weight pull, they were having a Pit Bulls and Parolees marathon.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I only get to see it when I travel to dog shows and stay in a hotel, so I can still enjoy it. When I went to the last weight pull, they were having a Pit Bulls and Parolees marathon.


Pitbulls and Parolees are my favorite!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Meh...I will watch it if nothing else is on. But I mainly prefer Science channel, BBC or NCIS - Ducky rules!
> 
> Dogs 101 is decent. My hubby loves the monsters inside me show lol & we both like River Monsters


River Monsters is one of my favourite shows at the moment. There's some big, big fish out there!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I personally hate tv in general. I never watch it, however Beastley does love Animal Planet. When my husband leaves the house, my husband turns it on for Beastley. Beastley will climb on the couch and watch it to entertain himself until my husband returns.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I like that show "I survived..." its about people facing death and surviving pretty inspiring... Bentley likes to watch The Golden Girls... hehe


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cboyd0606 said:


> I like that show "I survived..." its about people facing death and surviving pretty inspiring... Bentley likes to watch The Golden Girls... hehe


I like I survived, it just seems like something that would be on Nat Geo or Discovery.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would rather watch national geographic LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I would rather watch national geographic LOL


I have complaints on nearly every cable channel for the stuff they have. Like NAT GEO will run a show about prisons allll day. That drives me nuts. I want to watch stuff about nature. lol I do like the show Taboo


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to love Animal Planet... my favorite show was Emergency Vets based out of Alameda East Animal Hospital. That show is what inspired me to want to be a veterinarian, and the commercial they always used to show for Bel Rae Institute of Animal Technology... ahh, my dream school! One day when I'm rich and famous I'll get to go there and get a real education. As for cable... not needed here. I have children to entertain me! Lol.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have tv. :/ No cable for me. I am cheap.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to watch them more a few years ago.Now it seems they are going more towards "reality" type shows.Like the I survived and the likes.So now I watch more of Nat Geo Wild and the Discovery channel.


----------

